# Oh my gosh! I wish I had the money!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

My friend Sara and I were looking at places on CraigsList, just for fun. But we ran across this place! And now we're wondering if we could SOMEHOW get a loan for it, not likely at all but a good dream. :wink: It has 59 acres, 4 bed, 3 bath, and much more!

Here's the link if you wanna see. 
http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/reo/1265596167.html

If only. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a steady job and I coudnt afford the mortgage on that nor the property taxes - sounds real nice though


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, it's always fun to dream about it though! Talk about goaty and horsey heaven!  (heck, it'd be heaven for us people too!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

remember it needs fencing and structures -- and thats real pricy. You will want to look for a place that has existing structures but didnt have goats, cattle or sheep on it before (dont want the chance of CL disease)


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

True. We're actually looking for 10 acres of land that was previously used as farm land, for hay or whatever crop the person was growing at the time. Would that work? It's probably going to be another year or two before we ACTUALLY get to do it anyways. It's just always so much fun to look.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Generally farms that were previously farmed(with hay, corn, wheat etc) generally are not zoned for houses so that would not be a good option. Even if you put a trailer on it it would probably be violating zoning laws in your area. If you can find a farmette with existing buildings that you could rent or buy that would probably be the best. IF it has adjoinging farm land that would also be awesome


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay cool! Thanks! Any other information on what to look for or avoid would be great. :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

CREDIT CREDIT CREDIT! I just bought a car and had to get a loan to get it. The only credit i have is my cell phone. I could of gotten a car for the five thousand that i had saved for that reason. But i opted to get a loan for $10,000 with my parents co signing, put three thousand down and make payments. Im never going to be able to rent let alone buy without any credit. Its best to start building credit now. Even if you can gt approved for a credit card with a limit of five hundred dollars. buy a pair of jeans you know you can afford and then pay it off. 
I know how youre feeling. Im back at home living with my parents, i want out. my own place. something thats mine. 
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup Beth is right - build your credit NOW you cant get a loan without credit. 

apply for like a visa card they usualy are real good and dont require an anual fee to own the card. Just remember to pay it off BEFORE the bill is overdue - because if you odnt you get BAD credit.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

You could have something that nice in Michigan (acerage and all) for less than half that amount of money. Jobs are rather scarce here though, unfortuately. 

Everybody's right about the credit thing...and try to save up money so you can make a large down payment.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Didn't have to look too far to find these:

http://nmi.craigslist.org/reb/1267436663.html

http://nmi.craigslist.org/reo/1267379577.html

See what I mean??


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh. wow. wow. wow. holy toledo. wow. 

I think I'm in love  with that big ol white 1920s house on 80 acres ... man that is making me want to pack up and move to US ... pity I cant take my goats there ... 

okay so it needs some work fencing in a house yard, bit of landscaping around the house so it is not so bare, and the inside of the house is a bit frightening and needs a LOT of work, but honestly ... cant you just visualise how gorgeous that place could be? With gardens around the house, do up the inside either in antiques or very very modern, either would suit, pastures for goats, a barn set into the wooded area back up behind the house. I can see it as a speciality goat stud, a b & b, a childrens farm ... 

oh the possibilities!

honestly, I'm drooling here guys. I'm in love. If I were in US I'd be in that house in a heartbeat!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

keren said:


> okay so it needs some work fencing in a house yard, bit of landscaping around the house so it is not so bare, and the inside of the house is a bit frightening and needs a LOT of work


Yeah, there's some dark, ugly panneling on the inside--must've been redone in the 70's. It appears to be really well kept up though...just could use some cosmetic work to make it a bit more appealing. It sure would be a heck of deal for someone looking for a place.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yup, the interior, between the ugly panelling, the furniture and just the whole layout is awful, truly scarey. I'd be ripping out all the panelling, and I'm torn between doing it up with a 1920's feel to keep in line with the exterior of the house, or just going modern. Probably with a house that beautiful I'd go with 1920s interior as well, particularly if I used it as a B & B/farmstay (which I probably would). 

Gorgeous house, gorgeous property, you are right, someone is gonna get a bargain!


----------

